# Noisy Cricket - Series Box Mod Safety



## Alex (18/1/16)

*Noisy Cricket - Series Box Mod Safety *


via reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...sy_cricket_and_series_box_mod_safety_twisted/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JacoV (18/1/16)

So after using this device for a few days now i can give a little bit of advice from my side

1. Use proper batteries, refer to Mooch's report on batteries to select 
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...des-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447/
2. Check out the Steam Engine to help you with your calculations for your builds
http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp
2. ALWAYS make sure your RDA's 510 protrudes enough to make proper connection with the battery
3. Start off with a 0.5 Ohm build, when you feel comfortable you can go lower
4. ALWAYS check your batteries every time you put them into your device

NEVER EXCEED YOUR BATTERY'S AMP RATING
Stay safe and remember, there are a lot of experts on this site. DO NOT be afraid to ask questions

Current setup:
2x Sony VTC4s 
Lush RDA
dual 11 wrap 24Ga Kanthal

I have used the following builds the last few days:
Dual 7 wrap 26/32 claptons 3mm ID at 0.49 ohms
Dual 11 wrap 24Ga Kanthal 3mm ID at 0.50 ohms
Dual 12 wrap 24Ga Nichrome 3mm ID at 0.45 ohms

Thats about all i can say from my side
I am sure @Maxxis can add more to this

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kev mac (19/1/16)

Alex said:


> *Noisy Cricket - Series Box Mod Safety *
> 
> 
> via reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...sy_cricket_and_series_box_mod_safety_twisted/



Got one with the Indestructible atty threw in a couple of Claptons and I'm in series mech heaven! Not for noobs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## J407 (26/1/16)

Hello. Great video. I am awaiting my noisy cricket with a indestructible clone. I am not entirely new to building. But I am new to mech mods. And now with all the stuff I have read and seen online. It looks like this is a whole other animal. I am going to be Using Sony vtc4 2100 mAh battery's. And I understand it is safer to build higher. 0.5 and up on this mod. And as I said I'm not a noob. But I'm not really experienced either. But I want to get into mech mods and I figured why not this one. You guys are experts. Any tips you can give me to stay safe with this mod? How much can go wrong? I am sorry for the long post and probably stupid questions. But I just want to be on the safe side. Thanks so much!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (26/1/16)

Fanstic mod have one NOTE THIS MOD is not for beginners extremely powerfully. Running 26g series build 0.35ohm build


----------



## J407 (26/1/16)

Dr Phil said:


> Fanstic mod have one NOTE THIS MOD is not for beginners extremely powerfully. Running 26g series build 0.35ohm build


Any tips on how to stay safe? Like I said I've built before. If I stay above 5.0 ohms I should be ok? I don't see what could go wrong if I built relatively higher builds. And of course practiced battery safety. I know the batteries should be married. And to not over drain them. And I know the 510 pin has to protrude to make a clean connection.. Anything else I should be worried about?


----------



## JakesSA (26/1/16)

0.3 Ohm will get you to 192W at 25A (and that's with 0.8V voltage drop calculated in). Now therein lies the challenge, very low ohm builds on single or parallel mechs means thick wire and thick wire inherently takes longer to heat up making the build usable for the occasional cloud. 0.3 ohm however does not require very thick wire at standard coil sizes so she's going to heat up very quickly with standard 'single battery' builds.

Batteries in series are common place now in a lot of regulated mods so it's not exactly unknown. It was 'taboo' for a long time on mechs due to vape mythology though. Of course proper regulated mods don't mind if you insert the batteries incorrectly and does limit the minimum resistance and have auto fire and duration protection and generally speaking do not use hybrid connectors ...


----------



## Dr Phil (26/1/16)

Just please don't build on this mod rather build on ur regulated mod. Then use the cricket when you are happy with ur build

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon (26/1/16)

Dr Phil said:


> Just please don't build on this mod rather build on ur regulated mod. Then use the cricket when you are happy with ur build


Very good advice right here.


----------



## J407 (26/1/16)

All great advice. Thank you. That's what I was thinking. I am going to build on my dna200 make sure everything looks good. Probably break in the coil as well then switch to the cricket. i have built good coils for my kanger subtank and my mutation mini rda. So I understand how to build. But I realize this one has to have higher ohms builds. I might even aim for 0.6 and up. To be safer.. With all this in mind. I should be ok? All this talk got me second guessing lol. if I build high. And make sure my batteries are in correctly. And practice all the safety tips you guys said. I'm thinking everything will go smoothly


----------



## J407 (26/1/16)

Also do you guys feel those batteries work well with noisy cricket? The Sony 2100 mAh vtc4? Sorry for flooding this thread with post. I just want to be informed. And out of all the places I have looked you guys seemed more professional. Thanks again.


----------



## kev mac (26/1/16)

J407 said:


> Also do you guys feel those batteries work well with noisy cricket? The Sony 2100 mAh vtc4? Sorry for flooding this thread with post. I just want to be informed. And out of all the places I have looked you guys seemed more professional. Thanks again.


I think those cells will be o.k. just follow the advice given by the members and you'll be safe.I have this mod and the Indestructible atty and the combo's a beast to be respected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## J407 (26/1/16)

Sounds like a plan. I have ohms meters. Coil jigs. The whole 9 yards lol. So I'm doing it all by the book. Can't wait to get this mod and start working with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charel van Biljon (27/1/16)

kev mac said:


> I think those cells will be o.k. just follow the advice given by the members and you'll be safe.I have this mod and the Indestructible atty and the combo's a beast to be respected.


Got the exact same setup, what build you running it there?


----------



## Ross44 (1/2/16)

Hey does anyone know where i could find replacement parts for the Noisy Cricket? iv only had mine for 3 weeks or so and the plastic part of my button has snapped off. The thread bit snapped off the flat bit, so perhaps be gentle to yours if it still intact. I would love it if a local vender had just these plastic bits in stock, i would buy a handful!


----------



## Dr Phil (1/2/16)

Damn dude that sucks sorry man. I love my cricket


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

Ross44 said:


> Hey does anyone know where i could find replacement parts for the Noisy Cricket? iv only had mine for 3 weeks or so and the plastic part of my button has snapped off. The thread bit snapped off the flat bit, so perhaps be gentle to yours if it still intact. I would love it if a local vender had just these plastic bits in stock, i would buy a handful!



http://www.heavengifts.com/WISMEC-Fire-Button.html

There you go

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (3/2/16)

Ross44 said:


> Hey does anyone know where i could find replacement parts for the Noisy Cricket? iv only had mine for 3 weeks or so and the plastic part of my button has snapped off. The thread bit snapped off the flat bit, so perhaps be gentle to yours if it still intact. I would love it if a local vender had just these plastic bits in stock, i would buy a handful!



Wouldn't it be possible to epoxy it back together?


----------



## Charel van Biljon (3/2/16)

A


zadiac said:


> http://www.heavengifts.com/WISMEC-Fire-Button.html
> 
> There you go


Awesome find.
Thanks bro, will bookmark for future (hopefully not) need.


----------



## Ross44 (3/2/16)

Alex said:


> Wouldn't it be possible to epoxy it back together?


I gave it a go this morning, its currently setting so we will see how that works out...i am so used to dealing with clones so i know all about fixing shit, i didnt expect this from an authentic tho. Waited 8 weeks for it to get here and took 3 weeks to break it..lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (3/2/16)

Every time I look at this I want it to be a single 18650 squonker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ross44 (3/2/16)

T


zadiac said:


> http://www.heavengifts.com/WISMEC-Fire-Button.html
> 
> There you go


Thanks dude, i also saw that  
Its a lot of scratch for a piece of plastic tho.. and another 8 weeks of shipping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (3/2/16)

Ross44 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks dude, i also saw that
> Its a lot of scratch for a piece of plastic tho.. and another 8 weeks of shipping



Well, you could order it now or wait until one of the vendors bring some spares in. Either way it's gonna take long. I only waited for one month for some stuff from Heaven Gifts.....so....


----------



## blujeenz (3/2/16)

Ross44 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks dude, i also saw that
> Its a lot of scratch for a piece of plastic tho.. and another 8 weeks of shipping



Maybe an engineering place that works with delrin can knock up a copy, it looks just like a disk with threads on the outside?


----------



## kev mac (4/2/16)

zadiac said:


> http://www.heavengifts.com/WISMEC-Fire-Button.html
> 
> There you go


Z to the rescue!


----------



## kev mac (4/2/16)

Charel van Biljon said:


> Got the exact same setup, what build you running it there?


Sorry I took so long,I have dual Claptons 32g over 28g 8 wraps.Very good on this mod and atty,ohms out at .68

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Soon to be a proud owner of a Noisy Cricket too. How will this mod fair with my Velocity dripper?
Or should I look at another atty?


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

The cricket is awesome, has a couple hits off one at Vape King. Cloud Chasing Machine


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> The cricket is awesome, has a couple hits off one at Vape King. Cloud Chasing Machine


Thanks bud, nice to know it will do as I expect 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugi (12/2/16)

Researching @Greyz lol


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks bud, nice to know it will do as I expect
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Please be careful, it can be the most hazardous mod available, as there is no regulation, series ( edit: not parallel) batteries have some serious voltage (edit: not current) that can cause fires and/or destroy coils.

Read up on mech mods, and totally understand them before pulling the trigger 

EDIT: Like me, don't understand parallel and series circuits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (12/2/16)

I agree. With great power comes great coils I mean responsibility

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Please be careful, it can be the most hazardous mod available, as there is no regulation, parallel batteries have some serious current that can cause fires and/or destroy coils.
> 
> Read up on mech mods, and totally understand them before pulling the trigger


Trust me, I will research the sh!t out of it before I build for it.
I just got schooled by Mike and Andre regarding batteries and current etc

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Ugi said:


> I agree. With great power comes great coils I mean responsibility


 can I come for lessons again Master?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

It is one pretty mod, made for a bad ass low profile dripper. Stay away from the very low ohm builds


----------



## Ugi (12/2/16)

0,5ohm and above is safe @Greyz . one second pull u be sorted for a week. Should mention that a one second pull is 5 mls juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> It is one pretty mod, made for a bad ass low profile dripper. Stay away from the very low ohm builds


I normally target around .3 to .4 ohm builds. Is that too low or should I do .5 or .6?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

no, no......way too low. Go even higher for your first build


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

JacoV said:


> So after using this device for a few days now i can give a little bit of advice from my side
> 
> 1. Use proper batteries, refer to Mooch's report on batteries to select
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...des-picking-a-safe-battery-to-vape-with.7447/
> ...



@Greyz 

Check out the above post


----------



## zadiac (12/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Please be careful, it can be the most hazardous mod available, as there is no regulation, *parallel batteries* have some serious current that can cause fires and/or destroy coils.
> 
> Read up on mech mods, and totally understand them before pulling the trigger



Batteries are in series, not parallel. Parallel is safer than series and can handle very low builds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Sorry my bad


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/16)

Just to put it in perspective :
1 x 18650 = 4.2v fully charged
A 0.25 Ohm build is 16.8 Amp current draw and equates to 70.56 Watt.

2 x fully charged 18650s will total 8.4v.
A 0.5 ohm build on this will be 16.8 Amp current draw, but it will equate to 141.1W. 

Do u normally vape at that level ?

Maybe start a bit higher ?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Highest I vape is 100W using the Quad coil first my tank. But even that can be too warm and kills flavour

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (13/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Soon to be a proud owner of a Noisy Cricket too. How will this mod fair with my Velocity dripper?
> Or should I look at another atty?


 @Greyz ,Currently have my Velocity clone atop my Cricket and it works very well indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (13/2/16)

I did a dual 28g 3mm 1ohm coils in a derringer. Superb. Also did dual 3mm 24g at 0.6 ohm in velocity mini. Both chuck clouds. 24g a bit in the warmer side though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (28/2/16)

thanks for the vid @Alex as always giving us such awesome info. Sheesh I tried a noisy cricket and velocity @0.6Ohms yesterday at the vapers corner vape meet and this thing hits like a truck holly shiz. My very noob lungs weren't used to this, I personally felt that it really extenuates some flavors and others it totally burned away. Still a very nice little piece of mod  - i want one now. <-CUD bug again doesn't want to stop bothering me.

I can see how this is a great setup for cloud chasing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

